# Decent Inexpensive Tap Set?



## Gene (Sep 9, 2005)

I'm looking for a small tap set, (that would also include the tap holder), for threading holes for small things like clips, tabs for swivel clips, etc. Can anyone recommend a decent set that I can order online?


----------



## PEU (Sep 10, 2005)

I guess I won't be the only one to recommend this, but is far better to purchase taps when needed that some low quality set. Most sets ($ wise) are low quality, but around the same price of 2 or 3 good quality taps.

My 2 cents of peso


Pablo


----------



## gadget_lover (Sep 10, 2005)

I agree with Gene. Buying a cheap tap set will eventually prove to be a bad decision unless you only tap a few holes. If you are doing a run of 20 or 30 items, you are better off buying a good tap for just that size.

Sears sells a nice little set that my father in law owned. Craftsman 39 pc. Standard Tap and Die Set Sears item #00952382000 Mfr. model #52382 $79

Having said that, I get usable service from a couple of the cheap sets from Harbor Freight. You should get taps that are advertised as "ground". Some are simply formed in a press of some sort and don't cut well. The use of the term "alloy steel" and "Carbon steel" don't mean much since the terms can be misused.

If you are doing small holes, there are a few threads in this forum that have some good advice on drilling straight holes and getting them tapped straight. And don't forget the tap-magic or similar cutting fluid to really cut down on taps breaking.

Daniel


----------



## Gene (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks much Pablo and Daniel for the good advice! What are some of the most common sizes that are used for attaching things like clips and attachment devices on lights?


----------



## gadget_lover (Sep 10, 2005)

I think you will find the 10-24, 8-32 and 6-32 are often used. I use smaller screws at times... 2-56 and 4-40.

If you are tapping your own holes and providing your own screws YOU get to decide. If you live in a metric part of the world, the metric equivilents would be appropriate. 

The size of the screw (assuming you are designing everything from scratch) will depend on how much strength it needs, what it's going through, etc. A very secure screw that is too small in diameter for the part it's holding may actually snap off at the head.


----------



## tvodrd (Sep 10, 2005)

Gene,

I agree with PEU and gadget_lover in that _good_ taps and dies are quite pricey and you would be better off buying them individually as you need them. HSS doesn't necessarily imply "good." If you have an Ace Hardware local to you, they typically stock individual, usually Hanson, taps and dies. Hanson's QC has been acceptable in my experience. Ace also stocks decent holders which come under the General brand name. When you have the need to go into the #1-72, #0-80, #00-96, and smaller, PM me. 

Larry


----------



## Gene (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks Daniel!

Larry, 
Thanks for the info and advice and I'll check Ace out. Hey, I keep forgetting to send you some more herpetology pictures.


----------



## coldsolderjoint (Dec 29, 2005)

I remember reading on CPF that someone had posted a chart with tap sizes and recomended drill bit sizes. 

Despite my best efforts with the search button, I can't find this. If anyone has the link, It would be great. 

Specifically, Im looking at the recomended size for a 5/8-28 tap. 

Thank You.


----------



## cy (Dec 29, 2005)

totally agree with buying quality tap & dies. 

I'm using a Snap-on metric/SAE combo giant set. one of the best investments I've ever made. unbelievable how much I've used this combo set. 

having imediate access to both metric and sae tap & dies in one place really spoils you.


----------



## tvodrd (Dec 29, 2005)

csj, Drills typically cut oversize holes from their size, and you're looking at a "silver and Deming" (drills larger than 1/2 dia, but with a 1/2" shank.) Since you don't have a milling machine or lathe, I'd recommend a 9/16" bit for your endeavor. If you get a collet block and clamp it in a vise. (49/64" collet for a Gag AA) The 9/16" drill assumes you are going to hand-drill the AA body.

Larry


----------



## coldsolderjoint (Dec 29, 2005)

thanks so much tvodrd. 

It looks like my CR2 mini mini isnt going to happen with a threaded tail cap being that I have no lathe. 

9/16 = 0.5625 and a CR2 is listed at .614.. so a straight drill through would leave no material for threads. 

Maybe I could do something with a set screw to keep the tail cap in place. It could be annoying, and probably not water resistant.. but it might be a neat project to waste some $$'s on. 

Thanks. CSJ


----------



## tvodrd (Dec 30, 2005)

CSJ- I blew it! I failed to appreciate you were going to go for a CR2 application as opposed to 14mm/AA.  The CR2 will work in a 5/8-32 thread, but you can't be oversize with the tap drill! (I've built a few!) The resultant thread engagement is fairly minimal, but I haven't heard any reports of failure yet.

Larry


----------



## coldsolderjoint (Dec 30, 2005)

looks like my next best choice is button cells with a spacer...


----------

